# Lucena City Quezon



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi 

Does anyone have any knowledge of Lucena City

Thanks

Himmy123


----------



## YPhil (Oct 26, 2015)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge of Lucena City
> 
> ...


Hi did you ever get any info on Lucena? I'm planning at least 5 days there in February 2016 as a possible retirement destination. I'm more familiar with visayas so this is new. I was seriously thinking Dumaguete but it's getting pricing for house rentals. Still doable but I'd like to explore other options. I'll be visiting Davao then to the northern tip of Luzon before I see Lucena, Quezon and some of Batangas. I will post on my return to Canada.


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

Lucena is one of the well known places in Quezon since it is the capital of the province. It is one of the good places to live in because it has almost everything.


----------

